# a little progress - mache heads



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay - 
I've been posting for a month and everyone is putting up progress and I was feeling like Krough is building an army of dead things before I get two darn partial heads done.

Anyway - if I were to wait until everything was done, I'd post in November.

These, obviously aren't done but you get the idea. Tonight I'm going to learn how to solder 50 resistors on 50 leds - or something like that...

http://www.fizzcreative.com/haunt/

: ^)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Those are very cool edwood saucer. Looking forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cOOL nICE WORK


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Lookin' good


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Aren't they fun? I'm having a blast building my witch and Stalkabout head! Yours are looking great!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very creative Edwood. I cannot wait to see them done


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looking great. Cant wait to see 'em all done.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good-Keep at it. Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

BIG QUESTION:

What should I paint them with for maximum visibility?

Flourescent paint then put a UV spot on them?

Highlight them with Glow Paint?

Looking for suggestions!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay - we are moving on...

Heads have LED lights behind vaseline marble eyes - they show up really well.

http://www.fizzcreative.com/haunt/

Now off to the bodies... (eyelids may come next year)


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey...don't sell yourself short. They look great. Cant wait to see the completed work.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I like them alot! Tim Burton-esque!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay - we are progressing on multiple fronts. My work is preoccupying my time - but have the whole family working on stuff...

Here are some shots of the tombstones for this year (next year I want to add alot of detail - but am working on other props so we got these to a decent point (other than adding a newt image to my daughters)).

http://www.fizzcreative.com/haunt/

Hope you like them - we do,... my boy picked out the font - which really helps make the look. My youngest daughter wants hers painted pink. Her brother was mad until I said we'd paint it "zombie flesh pink!" with guts of course.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Edwood, those look great! (by the way, you are a LOT younger than I thought you were...)


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 41 - thats my gonzo kid in the pic - he just turned 10 (but he's gonna be Peter Criss for Halloween - so that's gotta count for something!)


----------

